# Spirit now selling their store decor / fixtures cheaply.



## BobbyA (Aug 20, 2010)

Might ask your local store, ours started selling today at significant price reductions.
For instance the zombieland toxic waste waterfalls are $99.99 and the ghostface house is $299.99 (or better).
The toxic barrels $14.99, and graveyard entrance arch was $49. 

Would have posted this sooner but I kept getting the forum is too busy message.
Fewer users and more busy. New software might not be fully tweeked in yet.


----------



## Trace (Sep 28, 2011)

That is great!


----------



## walkingcorpse (Aug 29, 2008)

The toxic waste waterfalls are tempting, but in almost every store at least one of the two on display are no longer working. Gotta' wonder about quality and longevity on those.


----------



## BobbyA (Aug 20, 2010)

walkingcorpse said:


> The toxic waste waterfalls are tempting, but in almost every store at least one of the two on display are no longer working. Gotta' wonder about quality and longevity on those.


I'm not pushing the prop. I saw one not running in a store and thought it had run out of water. 
Mentioned it to staff and they said oops forgot to turn it on and then did.
I bought one, is it a 120Vac pump sitting in a bucket with a piece of 1/2 tubing to get it to the top of the waterfall.
Not hard to repair / replace.


----------

